# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  Tractor hard at work at Saline

## didier

This fellow does a fine job .  looks like a groomed ski slope.  very nice!

----------


## amyb

Yes, a job well done.

----------


## Cwater

Every time he passes Cheryl  and I he always  has a smile on his face good job

----------


## stbartshopper

A lot of time and effort!
THANK YOU!

----------


## AnyaMcguire

Normal people: what a great job hes done! Me: what a cool tractor hes got, damn! Though its been more than a year since this thread was updated, I hope that man still does his job. Actually, having a tractor and doing something good for your neighborhood must feel fantastic. Ive recently bought myself a similar tractor here https://www.machinerydealer.co.uk/compact-tractors-for-sale/. Initially, I bought it to do some landscaping work in my garden. Since I have done it all, the time has come to do something useful for my small town. Do you guys know what useful things I can do for my town with a tractor?

----------


## dsrc

Amazing to see a tractor on my favourite beach in SB. To be honest I wouldn’t bother to go to SB if Saline didn’t exist. Saline is a big asset for SB and keeping it within a protected natural area of outstanding beauty is the best thing that the municipality of the island  has done. I would also love that they would put a wooden steps at the entrance of Saline beach. The access can be quite difficult for people that have difficulties with balance and walking generally.

----------


## davesmom

> Amazing to see a tractor on my favourite beach in SB. To be honest I wouldnt bother to go to SB if Saline didnt exist. Saline is a big asset for SB and keeping it within a protected natural area of outstanding beauty is the best thing that the municipality of the island  has done. I would also love that they would put a wooden steps at the entrance of Saline beach. The access can be quite difficult for people that have difficulties with balance and walking generally.



That is a seriously great idea about the steps!  Those rocks under the sand on the path are wicked.  A nice little boardwalk to the beach would be welcome.  But I guess you have to work at the walk to enjoy the view at the end.  I think I need a sherpa to get to the beach with all the stuff...DD has declined the job as far as I know; I carry my own.

----------


## davesmom

> Normal people: what a great job he’s done! Me: what a cool tractor he’s got, damn! Though it’s been more than a year since this thread was updated, I hope that man still does his job. Actually, having a tractor and doing something good for your neighborhood must feel fantastic. I’ve recently bought myself a similar tractor here https://www.machinerydealer.co.uk/compact-tractors-for-sale/. Initially, I bought it to do some landscaping work in my garden. Since I have done it all, the time has come to do something useful for my small town. Do you guys know what useful things I can do for my town with a tractor?



I had a number of tractors back in MI: started with a Cub Cadet and moved up to a John Deere..(No one in California believes that I ever had one..) but I would suggest several ways to help your community: put a snowplow on it and snowplow the driveways of your neighbors who are infirm or have a new baby, cut the lawns for the people who are older in the summer..there are so many ways to help your community!  I wish you much happiness with your new tractor!  (Put a Ferrari sticker on it to meet people.. :Big Grin: !)

----------

